# Expanding?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it feasible to expand your herd size at the current prices? 
If person had the pasture to run more momma cows, would investing in more be sound financially? The price of a good young bred cow is @ $1200 right now (down from $1500-$1700 last Spring) in our area.

I need to pick the brains of other's with cattle. Opinions are very welcome.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Tim I feel that adding cattle to my herd is a top priority. With calf prices as high as they are coupled with high slaughter prices there is a good chance to make some money.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds like a buy to me.She will be dropping a calf soon,you didn't have the feed expence of feeding her all winter.If you got the feed go for it.

Alot of cows have gone to slaughter in the west the last couple yrs so cattle numbers will be down for quite sometime.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you both. That is what I needed to hear.

The latest USDA report says we have the smallest cow herd since 1952. The smallest calf crop since the 1940"s.

I have been retaining heifers but that would take too long. There is a very real possibility that 100+ acres will open up to me in the very near future. I am far from being rich but also not living from check to check. (Thanks Dad for the sound financial investment advise when I was a pup).
I am a tight wad. I know how hard it was to save and need some prodding to get off the wallet and make buying more cows happen.
Raised by depression era parents and grandparents planted the "live poor and save" mentality.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If you have 3 things available Land Feed Money. Yes. If the price is down jump!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope I did right. I feel pretty good about it.
I drove 101 miles to look at a man's cows. 6 pairs (newborn calves), 47 Momma's total. 39 of the Momma's are due before the end of April. The other 8 are 4 and 5 months bred.

Wish me luck and pray that prices stay good for a while.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> I hope I did right. I feel pretty good about it.
> I drove 101 miles to look at a man's cows. 6 pairs (newborn calves), 47 Momma's total. 39 of the Momma's are due before the end of April. The other 8 are 4 and 5 months bred.
> 
> Wish me luck and pray that prices stay good for a while.


Good Luck


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

Pretty hard to eat heifers with the way the market trends look. Kept another five back this year. Hope it pays.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I also bought more bred cows this fall. Basically doubled my herd to 50. I had the feed and the price was right. Also have been keeping almost all heifers (small odd birthdates were sold) . I will be using the kill price as a way to cull undesireable cows. The only problem so far is they were supposed to calve in Nov. but are calving now. Makes for a long cold winter but in the end will be worth it. Good luck to you and yours in the business.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Steve.
I do not see how a person could go wrong buying bred cows right now unless they over paid. I am not looking for beef prices to go sky high again, just wanting the price to stay up so we are all making money and not just swapping money.

I am way over stocked as far as grazing goes and will need to cull some. Right now I am not concerned because I have plenty of hay. Pastures are basically a dry lot now anyway.
My final numbers will be close to yours. I may be able to keep 65 momma cows and hope to get by with 2 mature bulls.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Thats cutting it close! 25 cows per bull fewer misses. Keep him in good shape going into breeding season. Martin


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nitram said:


> Thats cutting it close! 25 cows per bull fewer misses. Keep him in good shape going into breeding season. Martin


I agree. Back in the 80's Dad and I had cows and 25 was the magic number. I intend to change a little from what I have been doing and the way Dad and I did. Right now the birds and bees decide when it is time to dance.
I will have about 45 spring calves. I plan to time the rebreeding to a 60 day period. That would allow me to run both bulls with the 45 at one time. Even then they will be busy boys and probably need to be fed.
The other cows will be Fall calvers and the bulls will work them the same way.
I am going to have some of those calving in the Fall to spend some time open before being bred back the first round. I just want calves born in groups so I can vaccinate and also market as groups.


----------

